# Washing bedding & soft toys



## TillysMum (May 19, 2013)

I know this might be a daft question, but is it ok to wash dog bedding and soft toys in the usual biological washing liquid we use for our laundry? This is just for a general wash, not to remove pee.


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I often use hot water, particularly if things are grungy. Other than that, no difference from my regular laundry unless I give it a double rinse.


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

I wash all the animals stuff in normal laundry stuff and a little white vinegar


----------



## TillysMum (May 19, 2013)

Thank you for clearing that up for me, ladies


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

MimiAzura said:


> I wash all the animals stuff in normal laundry stuff and a little white vinegar


vinegar is the life saver, use it as a fabric softener and it'll strip the detergent out of the fabric. People recommend it for cloth baby diapers.


----------



## Pippa's Mom (Nov 17, 2012)

I put mine in the washer with regular liquid plus enzyme cleaner. The enzyme cleaner will have instructions on the bottle on how to use it in the bedding, and boy does it work, having dealt with UTI's and Pip peeing all over her bed I can safely say nothing smells gross anymore!


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

MimiAzura said:


> I wash all the animals stuff in normal laundry stuff and a little white vinegar


I do the vinegar thing, too. Especially in the bedding, not so much for the toys. You may have the occasional dribble of pee, not really a full out accident, but, just the occasional "I got excited and leaked" thing that you don't notice. So, I throw vinegar in the wash to take care of that kind of thing.


----------

